# Notice of Assessment



## raven (24 Apr 2008)

Hello,

I submitted my tax return and just got a notice of assessment returned to me by the revenue. The assessment is pretty much as I expected and did not contain any unexpected, nasty surprises (phew).

I'm wondering whether the assessment would pretty much the end of it for the relevent tax year, or is there still a possibilty of a surprise/shock arriving through the letterbox in the future.


Cheers.


----------



## ubiquitous (24 Apr 2008)

All returns are subject to Revenue Audit within 6 years, or later in certain circumstances.


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Apr 2008)

The assessment is issued on the basis of the information you provided. It would not therefore show anything other than that which you submitted. 

All self-assessed taxpayers are subject to the possibility of Revenue audit. Provided that the information you submitted on the return is an accurate reflection of your affairs for the year then there should not be any "nasty surprises".


----------



## Pennyscraper (8 Oct 2008)

Hi, don't mean to hijack the OP, but I received a notice of assessment for 2006 (I submitted 2006 and 2007 together about 6 weeks ago). My accountant told me that between the two years, I was due a refund.

Notice of Assessment for 2006 says I owe them and must pay etc within 30 days after which I can appeal. I'm obviously not interested in appealing it, but I'm also not keen (i.e. can't afford to) pay 2006 either. I had hoped that as I submitted 2007 earlier than the deadline, they might assess both together and let me know a refund was on the way, not hit me for a bill that is, technically, artificial.

I suppose what I'm saying is how long after the self-employed deadline (or my submission of week 1 in September) will they process 2007? With the current squeeze on lolly, I'm wondering will they insist on my 2006 payment (not big) and delay on my 2007 refund?

Any pointers appreciated. I will contact Limerick in the morning as I see other posters have recommended this when presented with Revenue bills! Common sense is a wonderful thing.


----------



## advisor (8 Oct 2008)

Pennyscraper:  If you wanted to receive assessment prior to 31/10 returns had to be submitted by 31/08. This enables Revenue to do the calculation and advise u of tax outstanding/refund  to enable you to pay tax due by 31/10.  As return was only submitted six weeks ago there is no guarantee of same.  Contact Limerick , explain you feel you are due a refund for 2007 and ask them to hold off issuing any future demands for 2006 for maybe another month.  But remember they could hit you with the fact that 2006 tax is already 12 months late!!


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Oct 2008)

Pennyscraper said:


> I submitted 2006 and 2007 together about 6 weeks ago).
> 
> Notice of Assessment for 2006 says I owe them and must pay etc within 30 days after which I can appeal. I'm obviously not interested in appealing it, but I'm also not keen (i.e. can't afford to) pay 2006 either. I had hoped that as I submitted 2007 earlier than the deadline, they might assess both together and let me know a refund was on the way, not hit me for a bill that is, technically, artificial.
> 
> I suppose what I'm saying is how long after the self-employed deadline (or my submission of week 1 in September) will they process 2007? With the current squeeze on lolly, I'm wondering will they insist on my 2006 payment (not big) and delay on my 2007 refund?


 
Revenue normally carry out offsets on Income Tax if they see an amount due on say 2006 and a refund due to you for 2007. So if the 2007 is a refund which exceeds the 2006 liability then they will usually offset and refund you the difference. If the returns were submitted on ROS this will all happen pretty quickly and you'll get cheque for the net difference soon. If paper submitted then that might be slower. So if the 2007 is delayed in being processed then the 2006 bill is due in law. 

By the way the 2006 bill is not "technically, artificial". It is actually due and in fact overdue since the 2006 return was due to be filed and paid  by 31/10/07.


----------



## Pennyscraper (8 Oct 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Revenue normally carry out offsets on Income Tax if they see an amount due on say 2006 and a refund due to you for 2007. So if the 2007 is a refund which exceeds the 2006 liability then they will usually offset and refund you the difference. If the returns were submitted on ROS this will all happen pretty quickly and you'll get cheque for the net difference soon. If paper submitted then that might be slower. So if the 2007 is delayed in being processed then the 2006 bill is due in law.
> 
> By the way the 2006 bill is not "technically, artificial". It is actually due and in fact overdue since the 2006 return was due to be filed and paid  by 31/10/07.



Thanks guys, I appreciate the advice. I'm aware of the deadlines though. By artificial, I mean in my eyes. If I can't pay it, then I can't pay it. I understand the consequences of that fully. I will call them today to plead for time. Thank you


----------

